# paintball photography



## MarkXS

anything i can do about the cropping and pp?


----------



## iAstonish

First picture is blurry. Cool action capture, but next time maybe boost the shutter speed up a bit.

The second picture has very good focus. Would have been cool to get all of the of the shooter's barrel in the picture, but that's not really a big deal.


----------



## mdtusz

Do you shoot within the netting with your mask on? What sort of protection (if any) do you put on your gear? I have been meaning to do this too, but I still don't have enough faith in peoples aim not to shoot my gear accidentally


----------



## Insanity

mdtusz said:


> Do you shoot within the netting with your mask on? What sort of protection (if any) do you put on your gear? I have been meaning to do this too, but I still don't have enough faith in peoples aim not to shoot my gear accidentally


This outta fix your problem...

EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - Super Telephoto - Super Telephoto Lens - EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM - Canon USA Consumer Products


----------



## MarkXS

yeah im within the netting and on the first pic i was mainly just looking for c&c for the crop and pp. and i have protective filters on all of my lenses and i have my camera behind my back whenever im not shooting.


----------



## gsgary

MarkXS said:


> yeah im within the netting and on the first pic i was mainly just looking for c&c for the crop and pp. and i have protective filters on all of my lenses and i have my camera behind my back whenever im not shooting.



Sorry but the only thing you can do to the first shot is delete it


----------



## keybq

i want that ego, they look good


----------



## TylerF

05 egos are still my favorite hahaha i miss paintball. Wish I could get some shots though. I'm a bit afraid of getting my gear shot up lol.


----------



## MarkXS

ive shot 3 whole days and havent gotten shot once. i think youll be fine if you have a big enough zoom


----------



## TJ K

I miss my Canes SL74 now  I need to get to a field and shoot some shots for my friends now that I don't play anymore but I know I'll probably get tagged a few times because people think it's fun.


----------

